# RP via Discord (DMs and public)?



## Orana (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm looking for anyone and everyone interested in sidling up with fellow RP furries. The requirements are simple: be 18 or older, join the group, be respectful. Some of us like group stuff, but others (shyer types) might prefer to keep it to DMs. We also encourage LGBTQ+ and all kinds of furries to join (dragons especially, they seem to be in high demand). The group itself is not just furry, and not just for RP, so if you're a part-time furry like me (I delve into when the mood strikes me), you're still welcome to hang.

Interested? PM me ^-^


----------



## Universe (Jul 17, 2018)

I’m interested


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

im game.


----------

